# Having problems with scouring calf



## Azriel (May 19, 2013)

I got this calf about a week ago, she was a twin and is a smaller calf. I'm not sure on weight but don't think she is qiute 100# but may be close. She is 2-3 weeks. and had just been started on the bottle when I got her. The people I had got the calf from had been trying to feed it 3 times a day, but I can only do twice. The 1st day I had her I did try to give her an afternoon feeding which she wouldn't take, but then she took a full bottle at night. The next morning she was scouring, I put her on an electrolyte product called Re-Sorb. Directions are to feed just that for 2 days (4 feedings), no milk or replacer, then for the next 4 feedings feed the re-sorb half and half with milk replacer. I did that and scours were gone by the 2nd day. She was back on full milk replacer yesterday, and this morning she is scouring again.  I did start her on a bucket for feeding Fri night. Her poo is not full liquid, more like white pudding with just a bit of clear mucus at the very end when she goes.
With her being a smaller calf should I be feeding less than the 2 quarts per feeding, or should I mix the milk a little weak and feed the full 2 quarts? She does not seem sick. No fever, runs, bucks and plays. She is eating pellets and drinking water from a bucket.


----------



## Cricket (May 19, 2013)

I would go back to 1/2 electrolytes and 1/2 milk replacer for at least 2 feedings.  If she gets worse, go back to electrolytes only.  If it's better, up the replacer very slowly.  I would continue to have the liquids equal 2 qts.  (Aggravating, isn't it?)


----------



## chicks & ducks (May 22, 2013)

I'm just now coming out the other side of 3 calves all scouring so have done a lot of research recently.  One of the articles I came across http://calfscourstreatment.com/resources/calf-scours/  or http://calfscourstreatment.com/resources/calf-scours/ in case that link doesn't work, says that white colored scours is likely nutritional scours(vs brown and watery which indicates a virus) I can't say whether or not this is true myself, but wanted to just mention the article itself, worth reading.

I think Cricket's got a good plan there for you-I'd go back to the electrolytes and milk as per the instructions on the pack.  Couple things my local country vet told me-NOT medical advice for you-just what I was told and found helpful
1. you can make your own electrolytes using sodium chloride(salt) potassium chloride(found in 'lite' salt, right by the herbs and salts at the grocery store) and a sugar source(not regular sugar-she recommended dextrose 50/50 which was very cheap at my local co op)  

*NOTE! One recipe I found recommends using bicarbonate soda as well(baking soda) BUT you have to do this 2 hours before or after feeding as it affects the milk curd in the tummy.  If you just do the salt/potassium/dextrose it can be given right after milk or even mixed in milk. 

2. If it's nutritional scours it can simply be a case of the calf taking time to adjust to the new milk(replacer/whatever) so she says to never completely take away milk, just keep them hydrated and help them adjust (which is why I like Cricket's idea about half and half)

3. Just because the scours look better doesn't mean you should STOP the electrolytes. Made this mistake myself.  She said the electrolytes will not hurt them and it's important to keep giving them after so they don't become dehydrated again.  

4. She suggested I put a whole raw egg in each bottle/bucket for two reasons. 1-the yolk has extra protein which is beneficial and 2(more important in this situation) the egg white helps to naturally bind things up again.

I can say I followed ALL of her advice, also added probiotics into every bottle and will add those to every bottle until they are weaned. My calves are doing MUCH better now.

Also want to add I've had cows for a grand total of 6 weeks! I'm no expert! This is just what I have been told and what has worked for me.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Azriel (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I did go back to the half and half for 4 feedings, and have done 3/4 milk replacer 1/4 electrolytes for 2 feedings now and will do that for another day before going to full milk replacer. She is back to normal and doing well. I will get some probiotics to add to both calves buckets.  I wondered if I could add a raw egg to their milk, good to know its OK to do. 
I'm looking at getting 1 more calf, but wanted these 2 to be doing good before I took on another.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi!  Just wondering how it's going now?


----------



## Azriel (Jun 1, 2013)

No more problems, and both calves are growing like weeds. Thinking back, I'm wondering if I mixed the milk to strong for one of the feeding on the smaller calf and caused the scours myself. I'm still looking to get 1 or 2 more calves, but not to many for sale now.


----------



## california cowgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

'check your milk replacer for soy products in the ingredients.  If your crude fiber level is above .15% that is way too high and read the ingredients listed soy in your milk causes diareah and scour like symptoms.  I lost a lot of calves that way before I found out soy flour and soy is not digestable in baby calves they do not have the enzyme till they are ruminating.  Good luck.  Love the resorb stuff


----------

